
Show HN: Slacker Snooze – a personalized HN - T_Rex
https://treylawrence.github.io/slackersnooze/
======
kilovoltaire
Neat!

It's definitely showing me some cool articles I hadn't noticed before.

I wish I could upvote and watch it re-order, instead of having to click and
then come back to a completely changed list.

What's a "fellow RC'er"?

~~~
T_Rex
Good question, I'm currently doing a "retreat" at the recurse center:
[https://www.recurse.com/](https://www.recurse.com/)

Good idea on the upvoting. I haven't added that as a signal for interest in an
article. Right now it just redirects to the HN url upvoting that article.

